# Nuclear - Build it at sea



## albi000 (7 March 2007)

Victoria and now South Australia are both going to hold a referendum to build a nuclear power plant in their states.

Maybe Australian Nuclear Energy Pty Ltd should build the plant at sea?  ?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (7 March 2007)

Oh dear!   

Here fishy fishy fishy


----------



## professor_frink (7 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Oh dear!
> 
> Here fishy fishy fishy


----------



## Dukey (7 March 2007)

Oh my god!!!!!!!   

I hope greenpeace or sea-dog or whoever the hell they are is onto this one early!!!!!
Will they build it in the `Chernobyl Commemorative Ocean`.


----------

